
The Fight over the 1619 Project Is Not About the Facts - marc__1
https://www.theatlantic.com/ideas/archive/2019/12/historians-clash-1619-project/604093/
======
rossdavidh
A great example of what's wrong with history in textbooks: history is
inherently politically charged. Biologists (rightly) resent having to tiptoe
around evolution in their classrooms, but historians have wayyyy more of a
minefield to walk through. I would not want to be a history teacher in a
public school.

